# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Πρώτη προσπάθεια για φέτος

## Avdiritis

Με τα πολλά και μετά απο πολλά παρακάλια ετοιμάστηκε η φωλιά και σήμερα έγινε το πρώτο αυγό. Fingers crossed που λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Άγγλοι και ελπίζω να κυλήσουν όλα ομαλά και να έχω και εγώ  τα μικρά μου καρδερινάκια  :Happy:  Να ρωτήσω τι διάμετρο δαχτυλίδια φοράνε οι καρδερίνες για να τρέξω να προετοιμαστώ αφού πρώτα με το καλό φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο σου εύχομαι Βαγγέλη, 2.5 φοραμε στις καρδερινες την 5η μερα της ζωης τους!

----------


## Avdiritis

Eίμαι στην ευχάρηστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω πως σήμερα εμφανίστηκαν οι πρώτοι 2 νεογέννητοι φίλοι μου, χεχεχε, ανέλπιστο δώρο φυσικά μιας και δεν το περίμενα να έχω με τη πρώτη προσπάθεια επιτυχία!!!περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει και με τα άλλα αυγουλάκια (3), φωτό θα ανεβάσω προσεχώς με την πρώτη ευκαιρία

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ περιμενουμε συντομα φωτο με τα μικρα ! δαχτυλιδια βρηκες;

----------


## Avdiritis

Κατεβαίνω σήμερα για κοινωνικές υποχρεώσεις και μάλλον θα πάω να πάρω απο πετ, όσο και να έψαξα εδώ δεν βρήκα τίποτα δυστυχώς

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα τα νεα σου με το καλο!!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## COMASCO

με το καλο να βγουνε και τα αλλα...!!!!να σου ζησουν! :Anim 25:

----------


## orion

αντε με το καλό :Party0011:

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Βαγγελη !!

----------


## vag21

μπραβο ρε συνονοματε.

----------


## Avdiritis

Όπως συμβαίνει στη ζωή μετά τα ευχάρηστα ακολουθούν τα δυσάρεστα... σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα το ένα απο τα τέσσερα νεκρό στη φωλιά μέσα (τα υπόλοιπα το είχαν ποδοπατήσει μάλλον γιατί το βρήκα κάτω κάτω). Σήμερα προχώρησα επίσης και στο δαχτυλίδωμα των τριών πλεόν μικρών μου, γυρνάω απο τη δουλιά και βλέπω μόνο το ένα μέσα στη φωλιά και τα άλλα 2 στη σχάρα της κλούβας (ευτυχώς ζωντανά), τα επανατοποθετώ στη φωλιά και πριν απο λίγο πάλι τα ίδια, 2 κάτω και ένα μέσα στη φωλιά (δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο με τη πρώτη φορά). Ανοίξαμε δύσκολες παρτίδες και τώρα πλέον θα τα επισκέπτομαι ανά 2ωρο όσο θα είμαι στο σπίτι, μόνο που φοβάμαι τα πρωινά που λείπω για 8 και 9 ώρες. Επίσης δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα αντέξουν τα μικρά απο τα πεσίματα κάθε τρεις και λίγο, όπως επίσης και κατά πόσο ταΐζονται σωστά όση ώρα βρίσκονται εκτός φωλιάς. Θα μου πείτε πως αν δεν είχαν ταϊστεί θα είχαν πεθάνει τόσες ώρες...Πραγματικά δε ξέρω τί μπορώ να κάνω για να σώσω τη κατάσταση.

----------


## jk21

να τυλιξεις τα δαχτυλιδια με ελαχιστο γαζαπλαστ μπεζ αν γινεται τον υφασματινο για να μην ξεκολλα ευκολα .ευτυχως εχει ζεστη και αν συνεχισουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα ,μπορεις να τα παρεις να τα εχεις καπου και να ταιζεις εσυ .κανονικα απο την 8η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να κοιμουνται χωρις την μανα αλλα με αυτη τη ζεστη και μια λαμπα κοντα θα τα καταφερεις .αν κλεισεις τα φωτα παντως ισως δεν τα ξαναπεταξουν αλλα το ξημερωμα θα πρεπει να εισαι stand buy

----------


## Avdiritis

Γυρνώντας χθες το βράδυ είχα ακριβώς τα ίδια, τα 2 στο πάτο και το ένα εντός της φωλιάς. Τα ξανατοποθέτησα στη φωλιά και όλη μέρα σήμερα δεν έγινε το παραμικρό, όλα κύλησαν ομαλά, λέτε να το ξέχασε ή να το πήρε απόφαση? Χανζαπλάστ δεν έχω βάλει Δημήτρη, αν δω σήμερα το βράδυ να έχω τα ίδια θα βάλω άμεσα.

----------


## jk21

εγω θα ημουν παντα σε επιφυλακη και κυριως αν αλλαξε τροπαριο και δεν ταιζει .κοιτα και τον προλοβο .αν τα δεις ταισμενα ,προσεχε τι γινεται αλλα μην τα ανησυχησεις βραδιατικα .αν οχι ταιζεις ,βαζεις γαζαπλαστ και τα επαναφερεις

----------


## Avdiritis

Τα επισκέπτομαι αρκετά συχνότερα τώρα (4-5 φορές), δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά και ειδικά το πρωί με το που βάλω το αυγό ορμάνε μάνα και πατέρας και σε λίγο ένας απο τους 2 πηγαίνει στη φωλιά και ταΐζει τα μικρά, πάντως μέχρι να αρχίσουν να παίρνουν λίγο τα πάνω τους θα βαράω σκοπιά κανονική.

----------


## jk21

αντε μπραβο !

----------


## antoninio

μπραβο φιλε μου..παρε και βαμβακι η καμια καθαρη λινατσα και βαλτη στο πατο κατω απο την φωλια εκει που πεφτουν να τα προστατευσεις απο τα χτυπηματα... ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως κατσε εκει μεχρι να ταισουν διοτι το ξενο σωμα ισως δεν ειναι αποδεκτο και φοβηθουν οι γονεις..αν δεις κατι υποπτο βαλτο αμεσως..

----------


## orion

συνηθως οι γονείς μετά την 6 ημέρα δεν ασχολούνται με το καθάρισμα των κουτσουλιών κλπ από τη φωλιά, οπότε δε θα έχεις άλλα προβλήματα... καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά όλα βαίνουν άκρως ικανοποιητικώς, δεν έχουμε ξανά παρόμοιο περιστατικό, απο τάισμα στις εφόδους που τους κάνω βλέπω ταισμένους πρόλοβους....δεν ξέχασα τις φωτό πιστεύω πως αύριο θα τα καταφέρω να τις ανεβάσω

----------


## Avdiritis

Μια εντελώς βιαστική προσπάθεια για να σας παρουσιάσω τα καμάρια μου, το σίγουρο είναι πως θα ακολουθήσουν πιο καλές, αλλά η χαρά είναι μεγάλη βλέπετε  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

να σου ζησουν!!! χνουδωτες ομορφιες...

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν, ποσο τελεια η φωλια??? Φτου φτου φτου σκορδα!!! φτου φτου!

----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησουν ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ !!! Γεμισε τον τοπο σκορδα .σε 2 βδομαδες ανεβαινω να στα ματιασω  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη με το καλό να έρθεις και απο σκόρδα θα πάρουμε όσα θες  :Happy:  αντε να τα πούμε και απο κοντά φίλε γιατί το Πάσχα δεν μας έκατσε, εσύ ήρθες Βόλο εγώ έφευγα στη πατρίδα επομένως είχαμε bad timming που λένε και οι Άγγλοι, αλλά τώρα δεν μας τη γλυτώνει ο καφές!!!! Παιδιά σας ευχαρηστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας και για τα καλά σας λόγια. Με τη βοήθεια του Δημήτρη θα βγάλουμε πολύ υλικό απο φωτογραφίες, επομένως επιφυλάσομαι για τη συνέχεια

----------


## Avdiritis

Μια μακρινή φωτό μιας και οι γονείς είναι υπερπροστατευτικοί και δεν θέλω να πολυ ενοχλώ, απο ότι βλέπεται κλαρώσαμε και αρχίσαμε τις πρώτες πτήσεις μας  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι καλε μου φιλε !!!!

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφααααααααααα

----------


## maik78

Να τα χαιρεσε!
Πανέμορφα!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Να τα χερεσε φιλέ μου Βαγγελη είναι πανέμορφα τα άτιμα , σου εύχομαι να είναι πάντα υγιέστατα,εξαλου το αξίζεις με αυτά που πέρασες με τα μωράκια  στην αρχή!!!

----------

